# modulo tfi ford



## solaris8 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hola compañeros, le voy a contar de un problema que vengo teniendo con un tfi de Ford, …..
Hace como unos 6 meses se rompió el tfi de mi coche(un Ford ghia91), bueno fui compre uno nuevo y ya todo bien, perooo duro 4 meses, y otra vez la misma falla, de nuevo otro modulo nuevo, ayer se volvió a romper…..
Ya revise alternador, arnes(cableado), bobina, distribuidor, sensor hall, rotor, señales de la ecu, tensiones positivas y negativas….etc. llegue a la conclusión que es producto a la mala calidad del tfi (no,consigo el motorcraft) 
Por eso recurro a ustedes, compañeros foristas  para saber si hay alguna forma de mejorarlo, o armar uno mas robusto
Hasta les diría que me conformaría con que dure un año 
  Adjunto el cableado disposición de pines y diagrama.  Desde ya gracias por su ayuda


----------



## emilianofllessia (Jul 24, 2012)

hola como estas, yo suelo usar mucho los modulos HEI de chevrolet , en reformas de encendidos , son de muy buena calidad , se me ocurre que uses el modulo original para la toma  del hall y uses el HEI como driver de  bobina , 
pd: gracias por la ayuda que me diste en mi post 
saludos

este es el modulo


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 24, 2012)

*emilianofllessia*
 gracias por responder, el tema es que ya lo repare(bueno casi), compre un distribuidor completo, motorcraft, y arranco a la primera
pero, si, ahora me entro la curiosidad, con la pastilla gm, tengo 4 cables,dos hall dos bobina....donde pongo los otros


----------



## emilianofllessia (Jul 25, 2012)

hola , supongo lo que se rompe es el transistor de potencia del modulo , usariamos el HEI para reemplazarlo, las demas funciones  las seguis tomando del modulo original  (aunque la señal del tach y de IDM podes tomarlo del negativo de bobina  tranquilamente )
no te guies por el grafico que subi , conectandolo asi solo conseguimos un encendido con 0º de avance y totalmente fijo ya que la ecu no controlaria la chispa , la coneccion seria la siguiente en el modulo HEI :

*G:* señal que la ecu envia para el disparode la bobina al driver 
*B:* (+)
*C:* negativo para bobina
*W:* ground


----------



## solaris8 (Jul 25, 2012)

gracias, ahora si , se donde van el resto del cablerio,....jajajajajjajajaja


----------

